# What needles should I get?



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

I have a set of 10" size 8 aluminum needles. What others should I get to start out? Do I need every needle size? What length? I know I can't possibly get every needle size in every length, and all the circular sizes and DPNs, etc. What's a good selection to start out with?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Advertising warning here, but it really is my true opinion!  Support your LYS, and only come to me if you haven't got one! 

Get a set of interchangeable circulars ... then you'll have most sizes of needle, several lengths of cable, and can do pretty much anything at all. My personal favourite are the HiyaHiyas, but the Knitter's Pride are pretty neat too ... and they have a 'try 'em all' set where you get three different tips in three different sizes, so you can decide if you prefer wood, metal, or cubic tips.

That, plus a set of DPNs in various sizes (either a set, or just pick up the ones you figure you'll use most often ... especially if you have an interchangeable set and pick up extra cables and tips, you can get by with fewer DPNs) and you're good to go.

I keep an eye out at the thrift store for straights, but I really use my interchangeables most often.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm so glad you asked this question. I'm thinking of making a trip to Michaels to pick up dpns and maybe a few other items if I see something I can't live without.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I never use my straight needles either.
You can do most everything on circs, plus you never lose one. 
I use my size 2 dpns the most often for socks, and I have many sets of dpns.
I use them all the time!

Only you can decide if you like wood or bamboo or metal or plastic better.
The cables are really different on each brand of circs too. 

So many choices! Good luck.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Another decision one must make when choosing needles is whether they really intend to _knit_, or if they just plan to fiddle about with tooth picks and sewing thread.

It escapes me as to why there ever was a needle crafted smaller than a size 10. :shrug:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

> > It escapes me as to why there ever was a needle crafted smaller than a size 10.


Because, you silly man, some people want socks that fit inside their shoes!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Hobby Lobby has their needles and supplies 25% off this week here. 
I think what to buy depends on what you want to knit. At first, I only bought the size needed for the project at hand. Now I always, always, always pick up a couple sets when they are on sale - or I'm in the store which ever comes first. I also almost never knit with straights if they are longer than 8 inches. I keep a list of what sizes I have on my phone....but I still have 4 sets of 29" size 8 circulars. Oh well. I'd love to find some 

I thought I'd only need one set of anything, since I was ONLY going to work on one project at a time. But I have already found that there's the one mindless project to do when I am away from home waiting. Another that I do when I am home and can concentrate on it. And another that I'm frustrated with and it's hiding in the corner where I tossed it. I don't worry so much about extra sets of needles hanging around.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Netskyblue, check your PM box...


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

frazzlehead said:


> Because, you silly man, some people want socks that fit inside their shoes!


They make bigger shoes......honest. :shrug:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

When I started knitting seriously 26 years ago I started collecting needles for the projects as I knit something. Obviously over the years I have collected just about everything I need. If you don't have a large amount of money to plop down then just buy what you need when you need them.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

If I had the $$ when I started knitting , I would have gotten the interchangables ... I just bought as I needed , and at thrift sores .. I NEVER use the straights after I used the circular ! 

I have found Etsy - Your place to buy and sell all things handmade, vintage, and supplies has folks that sell at good prices .....

Yup, as around here if ya need a particular needle , we may be able to help you out !


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

When I started I had straights and never really did anything but practice on them.
Then I found the knit picks TRY IT Needle Set, you get 1 set of, wood, acrylic, nickle plated needles. I loved it. Discovered real quick acrylic isnt for me, just the nickle plated or wood. 

I started with that set, and have just bought what I needed as I needed it from knit picks. Love it!

I usually stick with nickle plated. I like clover bamboo needles for dpn's.

TRY IT Needle Set from KnitPicks.com


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I am a personal fan of Chiaogoo Lace needles .... pointy tip, cable is flexible ....


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

You can get whole sets of bamboo needles on Ebay, nice ones for not much money. A Chinese guy in Mpls, MN sells on there. I got sets of double points, cables and straight knitting needles from him several times. The cable needles don't have the best cable part, plastic, but for not much money I got a full set of sizes.


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

I got mine on Ebay also and even though they arent the best they do the job without alot of money. I wanted to try the Bamboo and love them. Yes the cable is plastic but worth it to try before you know. I like the feel of Bamboo and they dont seem to slip like some of the metal needles I have that are straight needles. Yes, I only use my circular needles now as this way I dont lose any anymore when I take my knitting with me. Good luck with your choice. Also I have lots of needles...that I dont use anymore that are straights...


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

I have a bunch of circular (bamboo) needles I will mail you if you swear you will make a donation at church or salvation army


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Netskyblue......check your mail box in about....mmmmm 2 days! heheheheheeeheee


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the advice and the help! Caren, I sent you a PM.

Looking forward to the day when *I'm* a veteran and can give newbies a hand up.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I hardly ever use my straights either...can't stand them, but I did start with them. I'd recommend wood too, for beginners, since the yarn doesn't slip as easily off them. Now I use circs whenever possible, but I love DPNs too.


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

they are on their way.......................


----------

